
Ask HN: Online classes to become a data engineer? - pastaking
Are there are online classes one can take to become a professional data engineer? That is, become good at data modelling, data cleaning, building pipelines, monitor data quality, etc?<p>This question is inspired by the Google Data Engineer certification exam: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;certification&#x2F;guides&#x2F;google-certified-professional-data-engineer.pdf<p>More detail on exam here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;big-data&#x2F;2017&#x2F;01&#x2F;registration-now-open-for-google-data-engineer-certification-exam-in-beta
======
vishalzone2002
There is
[http://insightdataengineering.com/](http://insightdataengineering.com/)
program that could be useful. I work as a data engineer as well and I am
working on a ebook to cover some technologies and topics. Feel free to PM me
if you have any questions. ATB

------
tixocloud
I've mostly learned through consulting and analytics experience and with the
help of Ralph Kimball's book "The Data Warehouse Toolkit". You'll also want to
look up Bill Inmon as he proposes a different methodology to data warehouses.

Happy to answer questions if you have any.

